# Couple Catfish from today....



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Well I was off work today and my partner Mark (Salmonid) got off work early today so we decided to hit the Ohio for some catfishing. More to just get the cabin fever off and I like to get my boat out every couple weeks to run her and keep her in good shape. 

Put in down below Cincinnati around 12:30-1 PM today and tried a couple spots to find some shad....but no shad to be found. I brought some frozen ones with me and a couple skippies (all the bait was pretty freezer burned and semi dried up which sucked)

First couple spots we hit there was no luck. Tried some new spots and even some spots out in the middle of the river (since no one else was out) Again no luck. Water temperature was around 35-37 degrees depending on where we were. Lots of drift out today and a couple of barges.

Finally moved to a spot where we have caught some channels before and right away Mark boated a couple channels. I followed up with one of my own.


























Moved to another spot where we had caught some blues before and Mark managed a 15 pound blue and I got a 6 pound blue.


















Moved again to another spot and I got a good hit and got this 24 pound blue.


















Had a couple more hits at other spots today but no more fish. The blues hit very well and a couple of the channels hit well. The other ones just pecked lightly on it....however they stayed on the bait and we were able to catch a couple of them.

As usuall all fish CPR'd. All fish caught on the frozen bait. Wish I would have had some fresh bait...but at least we were able to catch a couple fish.


----------



## Offshore Limits (Dec 23, 2007)

Nice cats...the shad are so thick up here on erie right now. I liked seeing those big blues


----------



## catmanbennie (Jan 15, 2010)

Nice looking blues and channels guys.......


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

It was a pretty good day after we found a few spots with some fish in it. BTW, I dont remember seeing the sun or air temps anywhere near 40 today???? It got a little cold out there on the windy river today but the bigger fish kept us warm! I cant wait to get back out there !!
Just what I needed to fix my cabin fever!
Salmonid


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Good job guys.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Offshore Limits said:


> Nice cats...the shad are so thick up here on erie right now. I liked seeing those big blues


I wish I could find them thick down here haha...with the way the river has been it has been tough finding them. Keeps going up and then way down. Almost hit flood stage this past weekend.


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

Congrats Guys!! Looks like you two had a great time.


----------



## catfishrollo (Dec 27, 2009)

I know alot of you folks down there have been upset with the river conditions and the fishing this winter. Thats a good outting! Congrats guys on the nice fish! rollo


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Your killin me I think this is the first winter in 10 years that I haven't had the boat on the water, little afraid to be out there with the condition of the lower unit, November 1st was the last time she was on the water Man is that a major dry spell for Doc, great fish guys glad you did well, thirty days is our first tournament and I will be climbing the walls till then...........Doc


----------



## shadpocket (Jan 18, 2010)

Congrats guys ,nice fish.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Congratulations on a great catch!


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

awesome fish .................man .........i wish i could catch them from the Tusc this time of year !!!!


----------



## GMRcatman (Mar 16, 2008)

Nice going guys! Hey Doc, I am getting the electronics mounted on my boat tomorrow so I need your "once over" to help me get it in the water. Maybe that will ease some of your cabin fever! Brian, I have over 300 pounds of skippies in the freezer, many of them less than a day old and vacuum sealed if you or Mark need any....


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

very nice!! your guys are killin me...


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

It always puts a smile on my face just to SEE good blues coming from the Ohio river, because that's telling me that they are making a good comeback.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Congratulations on a fine outing.


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

nice fish!!!


----------

